# Getting started with LR mobile on iPad



## raybark (Aug 5, 2016)

On seeing that LR mobile iOS 2.4 has recently arrived I went to the app store for it. I appear to have clicked on a free Adobe trial with 30 days left using iCloud. Have I started up in the wrong way? I just want to know the cost of the app and download it onto my iPad without a subscription.


----------



## DGStinner (Aug 5, 2016)

The app is free to download and use.  Your profile doesn't indicate if you're already a CC subscriber or if you have a perpetual license for Lightroom.  You would need to sign up for CC if you want to sync images back to your computer over the internet.


----------



## raybark (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I have a perpetual license (profile just updated) but I don't seem to have clicked on the right button since it is a trial version I received. Will try again.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 6, 2016)

Lightroom Mobile only works with the Adobe Cloud (that's how the images are sync'd between your LR catalog and the mobile device).   You need to be an Adobe CC subscriber to use Lightroom Mobile. 

There is only one Lightroom download.  It is for both perpetual and subscription licenses. If you don't have a license for the version that you download, the install always defaults to the 30 trial subscription plan.  At the end of your 30 day trial, you need to purchase one plan to the other. If you continue with a perpetual license, the Lightroom Mobile features are locked out as are certain other new functionalities that have been added since LR6.0 was released.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 6, 2016)

clee01l said:


> You need to be an Adobe CC subscriber to use Lightroom Mobile.


Not quite true....you need to be an Adobe CC subscriber to *sync *between LRmobile and LRDesktop, but you *can* run LRmobile on an iDevice for free without a subscription. How useful that is without the sync option depends on the user's needs of course.


----------



## raybark (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks clee011 and Jim for the above comments which have sorted me out. I don't need the sync option so have deleted the LR mobile app, having started the trial for a CC subscription by mistake, and re-downloaded the app. This time I selected 'Get Started' instead of logging in so now I am up and running at last! I saw the advice to delete and re-load in the LR mobile eBook "The Missing FAQ" recently purchased from the LR Queen.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2016)

raybark said:


> now I am up and running at last! I saw the advice to delete and re-load in the LR mobile eBook "The Missing FAQ" recently purchased from the LR Queen.



I'm glad to hear it helped!  It's not the most obvious way of turning it into a free version, is it!


----------



## raybark (Aug 10, 2016)

That's right Victoria. I wouldn't have known but for the eBook. Many thanks for the tip(s) in there.


----------

